# Eccentric Bottom Bracket? Yeah or Nay?



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been looking at new frames to build my first SS and have it narrowed it down to a couple of options. The only real big decision I'm struggling with is to go with an eccentric bottom bracket on the Steelwool Tweed (I am leaning this direction but have heard that they can be a bit of a hassle) or just go with my initial choice of a Cross Check and keep it simple. Any ideas or other frame suggestions of a similar setup as these two. Thanks


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just to clear things up...I am looking for a steel frame with large tire clearance, fender/rack mounts. Disc mounts a plus but not necessary.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

sitka999 said:


> Just to clear things up...I am looking for a steel frame with large tire clearance, fender/rack mounts. Disc mounts a plus but not necessary.


another fave of mine is the Kona Sutra frame although the '08 looks like it has vert. drops where the older ones had sliders. Steel frame, sliders for SS, disc tabs, very nice. You might find an '07 frameset around if you look.

I use EBBs on my mtn bikes and have only good to say about them. Never tried it on a fixie/SS.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

If you are going with fenders and racks....plus maybe a disc, then I would say go with EBB without question.

It will keep the fender clearances even through the chain adjustment. Most are easy to adjust, make changing flats easier...etc. I have a Phil Wood set screw style EBB on my MTB and wish my road fixed had one as well. It looks similar in design to the steelwool one. The only thing I did to mine is grease it once and so far it's been problem free and super easy to adjust.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh one more thing to keep in mind....Rear disc is going to make your fender and rack mount harder. Caliper gets in the way when its mounted to the seat stay. Some frames, like the new Raleigh Sojourn get around it by mounting the caliper to the chainstay, but it requires a bit of fudging to allow the caliper to clear the seat stay.


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

On the initial build I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go with the rim brakes but I may want to change it up later on. Same as the racks. They're functional but not always stylish. I plan on getting something really simple to mount and take off as I need them.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

how about a cross check mullet (disc front, canti/v rear)? like was said, disc rear w/ rack/fender is gonna make it a bit more difficult, not impossible, but more difficult.

or you could go ecc hub (ENO) and pick pretty much any frame you want... although disc rear will be tougher, unless you bag it a do the mullet


----------



## nycmtber (Jun 9, 2005)

sitka999 said:


> Just to clear things up...I am looking for a steel frame with large tire clearance, fender/rack mounts. Disc mounts a plus but not necessary.


The crosscheck is a great riding bike. If you were thinking about using it as a MTB as well I think it's more than adequate with bontrager xr 1.8" tires f&r. 

XTR v-brakes with cane creek v-levers work excellent for any sort of riding.

With fenders I used a 35mm touring tire and there was still plenty of clearance. 

Complaints: heavy, as a single speed it feels sluggish on long climbs more and is more noticeable on the road. I wish I could fit 2.1" tires for MTB.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

ChuckUni said:


> Oh one more thing to keep in mind....Rear disc is going to make your fender and rack mount harder. Caliper gets in the way when its mounted to the seat stay. Some frames, like the new Raleigh Sojourn get around it by mounting the caliper to the chainstay, but it requires a bit of fudging to allow the caliper to clear the seat stay.


or go get the disc mounts mounted in board so they are tucked out of the way. Custom might be a good choice to get what you want or retro fit


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

*New desktop photo AND New Bike!!!*

I went ahead and ordered the Steelwool Tweed. Now I just need to pick my cranks, BB, stem, bars, grip, brakes, chain, seatpost, seat, wheels and tires! Wow, lots of work still left to go... But at least I don't have to pick any shifters and deraillers. Looking forward to SS:thumbsup:


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow! Neat bike.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

nice. gives you plenty of options. enjoy the build


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

Sweet choice. I have a Cross Check, and one of the Steelwool Sweet City Limited's (2008 prototype). I really love my Cross Check, but the EBB on the Steelwool bikes is amazingly easy to use. 

I've been riding my Sweet City all winter, in gross salty conditions, and I'm a heavy, aggressive fixed gear rider. The EBB has never slipped once. I've only had to move it to adjust for chain wear. Plus, the 2008 EBB is a sweet drilled out affair like a Phil. The set screws being on top is a really nice touch - super easy access, plus it places them in the strongest, most reinforced part of the shell.

When they eventually make a Tweed big enough for me, I'll probably switch over my Cross Check.


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

I take it by your username that you're from Saskatchewan... ? I should be picking up the new bike from City Park Cycle in Saskatoon next week when it comes in. I think he's bringing in another Sweet City Limited complete too.


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, I grew up in Saskatoon. I'm the one who got Kenny to carry Steelwool (I should have mentioned earlier, I work very casually as a Sales Rep for Steelwool). I live in Ottawa now, home of Steelwool. The Sweet City is a beautiful frame, but the Tweed is really brilliant -- I think you'll find it's about as versatile as you can get.

Let me know if you have any questions about the frame.


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

For Sure... Thanks


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

sitka999 said:


> I went ahead and ordered the Steelwool Tweed. Now I just need to pick my cranks, BB, stem, bars, grip, brakes, chain, seatpost, seat, wheels and tires! Wow, lots of work still left to go... But at least I don't have to pick any shifters and deraillers. Looking forward to SS:thumbsup:




Nice looking frame. I like the lugs. Is this for a 26" wheel or a 700c wheel?


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

It's a 700 with clearance for up to a 44 tire w/ fenders. 

http://www.steelwoolbicycles.ca/index.php


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

sitka999 said:


> It's a 700 with clearance for up to a 44 tire w/ fenders.
> 
> http://www.steelwoolbicycles.ca/index.php




Sorry for the stupid question, but does this mean it is also compatible for 26" MTB wheels? And, how much do these frames go for?


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

-----


----------



## sitka999 (Mar 20, 2008)

barbedwire said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but does this mean it is also compatible for 26" MTB wheels? And, how much do these frames go for?


Clearance wise you could fit a narrower mtb tire I think but a 700c tire is closer to a 29er wheel. If you're looking for a mountain bike frame rather than a more road oriented frame, check out the Surly Karate Monkey or 1X1. This frame is $550 Canadian.


----------



## SSSasky (Apr 8, 2004)

If you were running disc brakes, you could put 26" wheels in it, but there wouldn't be any point. You'd have marginally more tire clearance, but the geometry would be completely messed up.

700c and 29" wheels have the exact same bead diameter (622mm). There's just sort of an arbitrary distinction between the two. Generally, anything under about 50mm will be measured in millimeters and called a 700c wheel. Anything wider will usually be measured in inches (2"+) and called a 29er. Theres lots of exceptions, but that's the general ideal.

Steelwool is working on a 29er. Keep your eyes open next year.


----------

